# And the LOL award goes to...



## Noctosphere (Nov 22, 2022)

Saudi Arabia who created a new holiday that'll highly probably be celebrated yearly, because they defeated Argentina at soccer...
Not even winning the tournament, just defeating ONE team (okay one of the best but still)

Imagine how much it'll cost to companies and to the state for that... stupid holiday...
It would be like the Province of Quebec who will create a new holiday everytime the CH wins the Stanley Cup...
...It didn't happen since 1993, but imagine when it'll happen...


----------



## Veho (Nov 23, 2022)

Football fanboys be crazy.




Noctosphere said:


> that'll highly probably be celebrated yearly



Highly unlikely.


----------

